# How soon after clomid can you egg share?



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi
I'm on my final cycle of clomid and seeing my consultant on tuesday to refer me for egg sharing. Does anyone know if i'll have to wait before the scans and things start? I'm a bit worried that they'll tell me to wait until the clomid is out of my system and because AF was all over the place before i might have to wait for months! Thanksx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya 

i cant answer your question i am afraid 

there are some blood tests that u will need to have before commencing egg share so this will mean that u will have to wait for a while before starting egg share

I think the best person to advise is your consultant or maybe have a chat with your gp

sorry cant be more helpful

Emxx


----------

